# I'm not drinking at Starbucks



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Found this...

Have noidea if it true but good golly I'm not gonna be drinking there any more!

That is just so lame!


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*I never go there*

and now I have more reasons not to give them my hard earned money.


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

starbucks is great the womans an ass


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This is war!


----------



## bog-one (Nov 12, 2005)

*Wow thats a shocker*



SlowerThenSnot said:


> Found this...
> 
> Have noidea if it true but good golly I'm not gonna be drinking there any more!
> 
> That is just so lame!


I work at corporate and they give us a bike room with work stands and tools, I also organize work parties with the locale non for profit bike organizations here in Seattle through Starbucks. Its one ignorant employee and thats too bad.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Found this...
> 
> Have noidea if it true but good golly I'm not gonna be drinking there any more!
> 
> That is just so lame!


You wanna boycott Starbucks, do it 'cause of their crappy burnt coffee, not because you read something on the Internet that you admit you "have no idea" is true.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

It's hard to believe that someone would be sooooo petty as to relocate an employee for such a reason.

The world is a far better place if I'm drinking Starbucks coffee. At least that's what my co-workers tell me.
:yesnod:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Drewdane said:


> You wanna boycott Starbucks, do it 'cause of their crappy burnt coffee, not because you read something on the Internet that you admit you "have no idea" is true.


Amen to that!

Though if there's any truth to the allegations, and the company is choosing to support the manager...

But I can't boycott a place I would never frequent!!


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I emailed them and included a link to the article. It'd be nice if they realized this is circulating a large audience and hurting their image. All of you should do the same. 

BM


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Drewdane said:


> You wanna boycott Starbucks, do it 'cause of their crappy burnt coffee, not because you read something on the Internet that you admit you "have no idea" is true.


Damn straight. I'm with you all the way on this one!

Kn.


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

scheckler said:


> and now I have more reasons not to give them my hard earned money.


They lost me as a customer a long time ago when I was discouraged to attempt buying a beer in that joint... what kind of place is that?


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

I just love how many of the same people that spout "support your LBS" with their last breath often frequent a strongarm monopoly like Starbucks who muscle out Ma and Pa coffee shops on a regular basis.Capitalism at it's finest :madman:


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

The woman is probably a fat b!tch who doesn't see the light. I can't stand ignorant idiots like her, especially when they are in a position to influence others like that. I hope she gets fired. On the other hand, Starbuck's stock is great, should I sell it now?


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I love how everyone concludes that the story is true without hearing the other side. It is also entirely possible that he was doing a crappy job, knew he was going to be transfered, and came up with this story of what happened ex post facto in an effort to not get moved, or get moved back. 

Even assuming it is true, that doesn't represent the policy of the corporation, just one manager. Like others said, if you are going to boycott Starbucks, do it because they are like McDonalds, a symbol of how far you can go with a crappy product.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

CDMC said:


> I love how everyone concludes that the story is true without hearing the other side.


"Everyone" did not conclude the story is true. Many disputed the truth of the story.

Kn.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Without Starbucks I'd have no place to pose . . . .  

Seven Eleven just ain't cutting it . . .


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

This was discussed on RBR as well. The general consensus seemed to be that there is far more to the story than what is printed. 

Also, there are (have been) far better reasons to not go to Starbucks than this.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*I Was Gonna Say*



Drewdane said:


> You wanna boycott Starbucks, do it 'cause of their crappy burnt coffee, not because you read something on the Internet that you admit you "have no idea" is true.


Starbucks has crappy coffee. I'm not above drinking it, though. They are like Dennys or McDonalds - ubiquitous - they're everywhere and you know what you'll be getting. Sometimes I romanticize gas station coffee when I'm on the road - until I actually drink it. Then Starbucks seems wonderful. Peets is where I prefer to spend my money.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Starbucks has crappy coffee. I'm not above drinking it, though. They are like Dennys or McDonalds - ubiquitous - they're everywhere and you know what you'll be getting. Sometimes I romanticize gas station coffee when I'm on the road - until I actually drink it. Then Starbucks seems wonderful. Peets is where I prefer to spend my money.


hear hear...i love peets, coffee bean too. they don't burn the shizz like StarFvcks..burnt sludge....


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

*Support your LCS*

F *bucks.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Any place that scowles at me and makes a big stink because they don't like that I ordered an orange juice gets a big steel toe jammed in their ass, as far as I'm concerned. Fockem.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i hate starbucks for the simple fact that their coffee SUCKS!

i'll stick to folgers


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

$4 coffee anyway. We live in a sick world when we pay that kind of dough for a cupojoe. That is 3 clif bars or 2 red bulls or 2 goo packs


----------



## JoelM (Nov 8, 2004)

On the topic of good coffee... http://www.equalexchange.com/
These guys have some of the best (if not the best) coffee I've ever had, and its Fair Trade from a company that seems to have good intentions.


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

poopoo on that dude. If i pay that much for coffee, i want a lap dance.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

(In my best psycho-analyst-weenie voice) I'm sensing a lot of rage here. Maybe we should lay off the caffine...   TC


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

sunsetrider said:


> $4 coffee anyway. We live in a sick world when we pay that kind of dough for a cupojoe. That is 3 clif bars or 2 red bulls or 2 goo packs


This is the funniest post yet!

The world is definitely fukked up. BTW in bottled water units, I think one coffee is equal to two bottled waters depending on the location.

I know i'm old when feel like the people are complete suckers when I'm at Einstein bagels seeing these 20 year olds paying a buck for 12 oz bottled water while I'm asking for a comp cup to get some for free on ice.


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

ArroyoBomber said:


> I just love how many of the same people that spout "support your LBS" with their last breath often frequent a strongarm monopoly like Starbucks who muscle out Ma and Pa coffee shops on a regular basis.Capitalism at it's finest :madman:


 Are you kidding me? How many people even went to coffee shops before there was a $tarbucks on every corner and it became standard to charge 4 bucks for some fancy drink with coffee in it. I would bet that of the many many people that were introduced to "coffee," a lot of them now hit a local spot now and then and even become loyal customers when they wouldn't have even considered a 4 buck coffee drink before.

Starbucks created an industry and customers. I know thats it's not punk rock to believe in capitalism or go to the "evil starbucks empire" but if a local shop sells good coffee and can create a decent atmosphere with competitive prices they will reap plenty of benifits from leftover Starbucks customers. Did you ever think that many of the "Mom and Pop" stores in the coffee industry opened up after Starbucks became popular and then folded because of poor business practices?

There are industries where cheap imported products sold by a giant corporation force local shops without big buying power selling quality products out of business but the "gourmet" coffee industry isn't one of them.

Brandon


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

*Same ol' story*

I'v heard this story before. Same old bit of slacking employee looking for a poor me
story. And he just happens to have a fat *****y boss that will give him one. Anyway,
I somehow felt the need to defend Starbucks because my girlfrend worked there for
7 years. They put her through school, worked around her school hours, paid her well, gave
her bennefits even as a part time employee and after she quit they gave here over 20,000 in stock options. Not a bad deal for a young college student. Now I have heard they are
pretty aggresive in the market place but I am a big believer in capitalism. And I am all about the mom and pop coffee shops ( I support them when I can) but the bottom line is
we, as consumers make the decision of who stays in business. Dont we?


----------



## gcc0 (Jun 8, 2006)

> "She pulled me aside and said she would prefer that I drove to the meeting. She asked me if I even had a car and then said it was inappropriate to ride my bike. I couldn't believe what I was hearing but she actually said she would prefer if I drove a car and that it was unprofessional to ride a bike to work."


Edited


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

I guess a car runs hand in hand with the telecom industry. BS. You've fallen into the rules of society set in motion by some die hard conservatives who see only the the water and not the sea. U should be ashamed of yourself for posting that on a mountain biking website. I'm thinking golf should be your thing. But don't ride the cart to work.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

gcc0 said:


> As a manager myself (for a telecom company), I probably would have done the same thing, if one of my employees rode in a bike to a corporate meeting. It is unprofessional, specially for another manager to do it. Now, if this employee rode his bike to his own store, I wouldn't have a problem. You have to keep a professional image in certain industry, and Starbucks being the yuppie-magnet that it is, fits into this category. I'm an avid MTBer by the way, but there is a time and a place.


Only in the United States would riding a bicycle to a business meeting be considered "unprofessional". In any other country around the world, it would be the norm. Ah, but after all, base materialism is what fuels corporate america, isn't it? And what better example of sheer material power is there than a big black luxury automobile to make frivolous little trips around town with? Sends a message loud and clear that no ethical principles shall come at a cost to your personal pampering and image of looking like a slick, 1980's Reaganaut fat cat. Very impressive. What telecom company is it you work for? ...just to be sure I never use their service.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Look at this place then

http://www.starbucked.com/

Been around for a while too


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

Who care how somebody gets to work.... "Unprofessional" as in dont show up smelling like bo after a pedal into work. Then make sure your properly attired if your work has that sort of policy. The ride to work is your time and thus not subject to their demands


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

The bottom line is many folks from the US of A really rate Starbucks coffee, that is a very scary thought..... Those that know, dont get coffee there................. Hang, here in Barcelona, a Starbucks crap coffee is 3.80 Euro, a small cafe next door is 1.50 Euro, and 50 times better coffee. It is a rip off, but dang, you want to see the Americans flowing out of the Starbucks.... I get an OJ there so we can use there couch for my wife to whip out the portable milk vendor for our baby.........................


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not sure how old you are. I have personal memories of local coffee houses--and really happening ones--from long before Starbucks. Starbucks commercialized the local coffee-house feel, not the other way around.

As to judgments regarding local vs big business, oh my, what a topic! And one I will avoid at this time, as I'm preparing to load my vehicle up and head out to our local 24 hour race, at which we will be drinking shade-grown, organic Guatemalan coffee from a French press.

Coffee-powered racing! Woo hoo!!


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

The other side:

http://bikeportland.org/2006/10/20/starbucks-responds-to-anti-bike-allegations/

"........ The portrayal of this exchange as presented by Mr. Mills in this online article is false. The concerns raised by the district manager were regarding Mr. Mills' arriving late to a meeting and being disheveled in appearance, not about his riding a bicycle to work.........."


----------



## joemamad (Oct 3, 2004)

why is a coffee shop named after a character on "_Battlestar Galactica_"?


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

fsp said:


> What telecom company is it you work for? ...just to be sure I never use their service.


I'll bet you never used their service before...he works for 1-900-DUMB-LEMMING


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

*Agreed*



snowjnky said:


> F *bucks.


 Like the Parisian said when asked if he would enjoy the new Starbuck's in Paris: "Why would I want to drink weak burnt coffee from a paper cup?"

Screw Starsucks. Support your local coffee shop. (if you have one)


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> I'm not sure how old you are. I have personal memories of local coffee houses--and really happening ones--from long before Starbucks. Starbucks commercialized the local coffee-house feel, not the other way around.


I'm sure there's two sides to this story.

In my neck of the woods, Sbux has been around for 30+ years.....so they are mostly considered the LCS. Yes, we have a small indie shop up the street that I hit all the time, but as Photo John said, you know what you're getting when you go to Sbux......whether that's good or bad is up to you.

Also, we had a trail day this summer at our new bike park in the city (Colonnade) and there were something like 30 Sbux employees helping. I can't tell you that this is the case everywhere, but they''re super supportive of biking in Seattle.....I've witnessed it firsthand.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

I think some of you are confused about the price of "coffee" at Starbucks. A cup of actual coffee is under $2 regardless of size. It's the foo-foo flavored drinks that push the price up to $4. Something like a "Venti soy, half-caf, low foam, double caramel machiatto" is not coffee...it's a liquid dessert. Might as well shove a piece of cheesecake in a blender with a shot of espresso. 

People have forgotten what REAL coffee tastes like. If it doesn't have three flavors and foam on it they won't drink it. Personally, I prefer to grind my own beens (2-days worth at a time usually) and use a french press to make my coffee. I control the flavor, strength, temp, etc. Plus I save a nice chunk of change.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

gcc0 said:


> As a manager myself (for a telecom company), I probably would have done the same thing, if one of my employees rode in a bike to a corporate meeting. It is unprofessional, specially for another manager to do it.


I see the corporate training sessions at Cingular have gone to your head. It's amazing how a little power (i.e. being promoted to a manager) will change someone from being able to see the employees side of things versus the money saving/cutthroat tactics taught by say "6 Sigma" or charting employee/department performances on a computer program made by some corporate entity.

How do you consider it unprofessional to ride a bike to a corporate meeting? That makes no sense. If the person who rode the bike to the meeting showed up ON TIME and WELL DRESSED who cares if he/she rode a bike to the meeting...put on a little deodorant, nice shirt and tie, no one would ever know the difference.

I bike commute almost every day to a hospital where I have to keep a certain image for the patients, I don't always look clean cut and shaven, but it shouldn't matter how you look, what should matter is the quality of work you do and all my patients and other physicians I work with have never said anything bad about me and my sometimes houred appearance.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*"Managers"....*



gcc0 said:


> As a manager myself (for a telecom company), I probably would have done the same thing, if one of my employees rode in a bike to a corporate meeting. It is unprofessional, specially for another manager to do it. Now, if this employee rode his bike to his own store, I wouldn't have a problem. You have to keep a professional image in certain industry, and Starbucks being the yuppie-magnet that it is, fits into this category.
> 
> I'm an avid MTBer by the way, but there is a time and a place.


I'll offer up some "manager" training for you: You're wrong. A person's prefered mode of transportation has no bearing on how they conduct themselves in a corporate meeting.

Please let me know how commuting via light rail, car (make sure it's a new car, not some old POS), bus, helicoptor, bike or airplane have any bearing on a corporate meeting.

And to all the band wagon jumpers: The guy was asked to drive because he showed up late and looked sloppy. Providing a solution to a problem *is* part of a manager's job. This guy's boss suggested he drive so that he wasn't late and sloppy in the future.

As others have suggested, don't drink Starbucks because their coffee is burnt and has little flavor (other than burned), not for this.

And like Photo-John, I too drink Starbucks. Mostly at Airports or when I'm leaving a hotel while traveling. It's not great but it's better than gas station coffee in styrofoam cups.

Ken


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

Drewdane said:


> You wanna boycott Starbucks, do it 'cause of their crappy burnt coffee, not because you read something on the Internet that you admit you "have no idea" is true.





iCrashed said:


> starbucks is great the womans an ass


thank you


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*$4.00 coffee goes well with....*



sunsetrider said:


> $4 coffee anyway. We live in a sick world when we pay that kind of dough for a cupojoe. That is 3 clif bars or 2 red bulls or 2 goo packs


4 wheel-drive vehicles that get under 20 mpg and are necessary to haul the two kids to soccer games and get groceries.

Brian


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

There are places in this country where Starbucks was the *only* place to get something other than straight black coffee. I lived in Sicily from 1989 to 1992 and on my way to work every morning, would leave early enough to stop at the bar at the end of my street for a coffee and a pastry of some sort. One of the things I really miss about that place even now. When I returned to the states, I was stationed in southern Maryland at the Naval Air Test Center. There were very few locals there that even knew what an expresso was, let alone having anyplace local to get a real coffee. The Starbucks in Alexandria, 60 miles away, was a treat. Although I guess in the long run it worked out, because it motivated me to purchase my own machine and find a mailorder source for coffee. Haven't been without an expresso machine since.

Brian


----------



## turdferguson79 (Oct 15, 2004)

joemamad said:


> why is a coffee shop named after a character on "_Battlestar Galactica_"?


According to Wikipedia, "[t]he company was in part named after Starbuck, a character in Moby-Dick, as well as a turn-of-the-century mining camp on Mount Rainier, Starbo."


----------



## optimator (Nov 26, 2005)

*Roast Your Own*

Well - here's you answer - I-Roast Home Coffee Roaster Set

But fair warning - if you get it - you will be condemned to spend the rest of your life seeking the ultimate cup of joe.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

turdferguson79 said:


> According to Wikipedia, "[t]he company was in part named after Starbuck, a character in Moby-Dick, as well as a turn-of-the-century mining camp on Mount Rainier, Starbo."


I think he was kidding...

...Given my coming of age in the days of Battlestar Galactica, I cannot help but think of Dirk Benedict when i see starbucks.

Thus why my *now deleted* link to a viper was posted.


----------



## gcc0 (Jun 8, 2006)

ryman said:


> How do you consider it unprofessional to ride a bike to a corporate meeting? That makes no sense. If the person who rode the bike to the meeting showed up ON TIME and WELL DRESSED who cares if he/she rode a bike to the meeting...put on a little deodorant, nice shirt and tie, no one would ever know the difference.


Sure...whatever.

I guess I could have been clearer. It is more likely for someone to show up well-groomed and on time, when using a car, instead of a bicycle. Personally, I would never ride a bike to any formal gathering, whether it's work or personal. You want to do it, you do it.

And Cingular? Mm'kay...

Although, I do see how I came off the wrong way with my initial post. Eh...


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

Pfffttttt....while you guys were putzing around on this link debating the fate of the world we had great coffee in a railroad car AND got a ride in. StS is laughing at you.

Ed E


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

edemtbs said:


> Pfffttttt....while you guys were putzing around on this link debating the fate of the world we had great coffee in a railroad car AND got a ride in. StS is laughing at you.
> 
> Ed E


I know that railroad car well.  Nice to see it again after all this time & distance.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

Horus said:


> I know that railroad car well.  Nice to see it again after all this time & distance.


Then you'll like these too, here ya go:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=238398

Ed E


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

bog-one said:


> I work at corporate and they give us a bike room with work stands and tools, I also organize work parties with the locale non for profit bike organizations here in Seattle through Starbucks. Its one ignorant employee and thats too bad.


Yup...me too (I work with bog-one). There are so many cyclists that work at starbucks it's insane; as a matter of fact thats how I got my job.

The woman mentioned probably doesn't know that starbucks (at least corporate in Seattle) offers pay incentives, free gym membership, fresh towels daily, a full tool shop including stands and tools, to promote bicycle commuting. In turn, Washington state re-imburses Starbucks for these incentives.

Starbucks has also granted big money towards the construction of collonade skills mtb park in Seattle, and sponsors several racing teams.

lets be honest, if the cyclist has hygiene problems, nobody's going to want to be served by him regardless of how he gets to work. Managing your hygiene is part of making commuting by bike work for any job.

So please keep all this in mind when you go starbucks-bashing. They are certainly the most cycling-friendly company that I have ever worked for, (that includes 2 bike shops!) and they provide me and many of my riding buddies with jobs that allow us to ride quite often.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

FM said:


> Yup...me too (I work with bog-one). There are so many cyclists that work at starbucks it's insane; as a matter of fact thats how I got my job.
> 
> The woman mentioned probably doesn't know that starbucks (at least corporate in Seattle) offers pay incentives, free gym membership, fresh towels daily, a full tool shop including stands and tools, to promote bicycle commuting. In turn, Washington state re-imburses Starbucks for these incentives.
> 
> ...


Points well taken, but can you please explain your company's nasty-ass burnt coffee?


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

*Ahmen Brother*


ArroyoBomber said:


> I just love how many of the same people that spout "support your LBS" with their last breath often frequent a strongarm monopoly like Starbucks who muscle out Ma and Pa coffee shops on a regular basis.Capitalism at it's finest :madman:


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

lidarman said:


> This is war!


LOL! I don't see how it's "unprofessional" to ride your bike to a meeting for work .


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Damn straight. I'm with you all the way on this one!
> 
> Kn.


Starbucks, it's expensive but at least the lines are long.


----------



## 2-old-2-go-slow (Jun 21, 2006)

sunsetrider said:


> $4 coffee anyway. We live in a sick world when we pay that kind of dough for a cupojoe. That is 3 clif bars or 2 red bulls or 2 goo packs


... or all the coffee you want and free internet at Panera.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

mmmm....just bought a pound of Verona this morning....mmmm.....

p.s... wife is riding the 29 miles home from work tomorrow....but is leaving the house in the morning fueled w/ the devil's brew....


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

misctwo said:


> hear hear...i love peets, coffee bean too. they don't burn the shizz like StarFvcks..burnt sludge....


I spend an unhealthy amount of time and money at Peets, damn that coffee is good. About 5 min. on bike from home too. But they close at 7pm so any late night coffee runs are at SBUX. Big diff in the brewed coffee taste.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*change is good*



Padre said:


> mmmm....just bought a pound of Verona this morning....mmmm.....


let me help ya out there, big guy -

PEET'S TUSTIN CROSSING
12932 Newport Ave
Tustin CA 92780
(714) 689-2125

www.peets.com

it's time.
HW


----------



## mtnmasher (Mar 8, 2006)

A Starbucks Late costs $3.00 in my area. That comes to $780/year if you buy one 5 days a week.

You can get the best espresso machine on the market (Rancilio Silvia, in my opinion), plus a years worth of coffee for less than that. 

There is absolutley no comparison between good homemade coffee and Starbucks. Once you learn how to make it yourself, Starbucks tastes like absolute crap in comparison.

If you like coffee, and you think Starbucks is good, you have no idea what you are missing out on.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

mtnmasher said:


> If you like coffee, and you think Starbucks is good, you have no idea what you are missing out on.


Bah. Coffee is for sissies. I snort a line of habanero powder in honey when I get to my desk every morning. The hab wakes me right up, and the honey makes it sticky enough to last until lunch.

Also useful in close-range combat.


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Starbucks sucks...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

fred-da-trog said:


> The other side:
> 
> http://bikeportland.org/2006/10/20/starbucks-responds-to-anti-bike-allegations/
> 
> "........ The portrayal of this exchange as presented by Mr. Mills in this online article is false. The concerns raised by the district manager were regarding Mr. Mills' arriving late to a meeting and being disheveled in appearance, not about his riding a bicycle to work.........."


You notice they didn't address why the guy was transferred farther from where he lives?

My own motto: There's no such thing as good coffee.


----------



## morepower4me (Aug 21, 2006)

edited by user.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Some coffee aficionados that I've been acquainted with have said that Starbucks doesn't sell coffee, just coffee flavored drinks. I personally don't really even like coffee, but like good coffee flavored drinks, so they work out ok for me.

BM


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

*Starbucks wrote me back*

"Thank you for contacting Starbucks Coffee Company.

Recently, comments were made online about an incident which occurred between a Starbucks district manager and store manager Fabian Mills in Portland, Ore. regarding his bicycling to work. The portrayal of this exchange as presented by Mr. Mills in this online article is false. The concerns raised by the district manager were regarding Mr. Mills' arriving late to a meeting and being disheveled in appearance, not about his riding a bicycle to work.

Starbucks has a long history of supporting alternative transportation commute options for our partners (employees). Starbucks encourages partners to use alternative transportation; in fact, in 2005, 29 percent of our partners at the Starbucks Support Center in Seattle participated in alternative commute programs, including bicycling to work. Additionally, Starbucks was the title sponsor of the Seattle Bike to Work Day 2006 in May.

Starbucks hosts a Biking Club as part of Partner Connections, a program designed to encourage partners to participate in activities outside of the everyday work environment. This Biking Club also encourages partners to ride their bicycles to work.

In Oregon, Starbucks is a regular sponsor of Providence Bridge Pedal, Portland's annual community cycling event. Starbucks has also worked with the Bicycle Transportation Alliance (BTA) to encourage and reward residents who cycle as an alternative means of transportation, including Starbucks partners.

Again, thank you for contacting Starbucks Coffee Company.

Sincerely,
Rachel A.
Customer Relations Representative"

BM


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Also, we had a trail day this summer at our new bike park in the city (Colonnade) and there were something like 30 Sbux employees helping. I can't tell you that this is the case everywhere, but they''re super supportive of biking in Seattle.....I've witnessed it firsthand.
> 
> Cheers,
> EBX


Yup and Starbucks gave us a $15,000 grant to help build the I-5 Colonnade mountain bike skills park. 'Nuff said. Put your money where your coffee goes.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

I dont like Starbucks coffee, but I thought this story sounded strange.

Thanks guys for the update. /thread.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

I am laughing my ass off at people complaining about $4 per cup coffee....





...this in a hobby/sport where a good 'entry level' bike will run you $1500... 

...where a good set of Ti pedals will cost you over $200...

...where no one patches a tube, and instead buys a new one at $5 a whack.


----------



## MACDADDY! (Jun 20, 2006)

look I almost don't care why you are not going to star#ucks.
But I for one will not be frequenting them.
They are building one of there cookie cutter stores not down the road a mile or two,
not across the street .... but RIGHT NEXT DOOR to my local coffee shop
so that does it for me

USE YOUR LOCAL STUFF, IT WILL BUILD *YOUR* COMMUNITY:thumbsup:


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

BrandonNorCal said:


> Are you kidding me? How many people even went to coffee shops before there was a $tarbucks on every corner and it became standard to charge 4 bucks for some fancy drink with coffee in it. I would bet that of the many many people that were introduced to "coffee," a lot of them now hit a local spot now and then and even become loyal customers when they wouldn't have even considered a 4 buck coffee drink before.
> 
> Starbucks created an industry and customers. I know thats it's not punk rock to believe in capitalism or go to the "evil starbucks empire" but if a local shop sells good coffee and can create a decent atmosphere with competitive prices they will reap plenty of benifits from leftover Starbucks customers. Did you ever think that many of the "Mom and Pop" stores in the coffee industry opened up after Starbucks became popular and then folded because of poor business practices?
> 
> ...


No,I'm not "kidding" you.I'm stating an observation.I can think of at least 6 major cities where I have seen multiple Starbucks on the same block, a couple even right across the street from each other.As Lewis Black once stated of the exact situation, "I have seen where the Universe ends...I walked out of Starbucks and,lo and behold, ANOTHER FREAKIN STARBUCKS!".IMO (have your own,I don't mind,and I won't accuse it of being a joke), whatever it may or may not have given birth to has become an out of control, monopolistic beast.Oh,and you mentioned profits from leftover Starbucks customers.Good choice of words,because it seems that is all they leave for smaller businesses;leftovers...like I occasionally feed to my dog.
Sorry if the topic has swayed,but some things just kinda bug me.


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

fsp said:


> Bah. Coffee is for sissies. I snort a line of habanero powder in honey when I get to my desk every morning. The hab wakes me right up, and the honey makes it sticky enough to last until lunch.
> 
> Also useful in close-range combat.


Holy crap dude,you just made me blow ZipFizz out of my nose!Freakin hilarious!


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Starbucks commercialized the local coffee-house feel, not the other way around.


I'd argue that they not only commercialized it, but they popularized it. And I'm "only" 30, so I don't know if I've been around enough to know of these popular coffee houses you speak of, but I never knew of any until starbucks popped up. The history channel did a thing on the history of coffee once (it was a while since I've seen it) but they did mention how starbucks changed the image of coffee. All the small local coffee houses that appeared in my community that I know of did so AFTER starbucks popped up. At least where I live, starbucks created the pie, and the small shops opened up to get a piece of it.

Didn't starbucks start out as a mom-n-pop shop? It didn't spontaneously appear in exsistance as a soul-less corporate franchise, inhuman machine, did it?

I still rarely go into one, except when I'm at target and I'll get one from the one inside while the kids get icees, but normally I just buy the bottled frappucinos. Not that often either, since they are expensive for a drink, and really high in calories. Like someone else said, it's a liquid desert.

BM


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

grande coffee $1.45
yum


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

bmadau said:


> I'd argue that they not only commercialized it, but they popularized it. And I'm "only" 30, so I don't know if I've been around enough to know of these popular coffee houses you speak of, but I never knew of any until starbucks popped up. The history channel did a thing on the history of coffee once (it was a while since I've seen it) but they did mention how starbucks changed the image of coffee. All the small local coffee houses that appeared in my community that I know of did so AFTER starbucks popped up. At least where I live, starbucks created the pie, and the small shops opened up to get a piece of it.


Unless Starbucks started in the 16th century, I don't think they can be considered the originators of coffee houses. Even if you disregard the history of such establishments in the Middle East and Europe, even if you are only interested in the United States in "modern" times, then just think about the Beatniks of the 1950s hanging out in "cool" coffee shops.

But certainly you are accurate when you say that Starbucks has changed the image of coffee. Perhaps there's a parallel to be drawn between Starbucks' coffee and McDonald's meals.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*The French hate all American coffee*



nucmedjim said:


> Like the Parisian said when asked if he would enjoy the new Starbuck's in Paris: "Why would I want to drink weak burnt coffee from a paper cup?"
> 
> Screw Starsucks. Support your local coffee shop. (if you have one)


That's the French view of all American coffee. They call it ju d'chaucier, which literally means "sock juice". I was going to make a business presentation in Avon & I was jet lagged. That morning I had 2 cups of French coffee (I usually don't drink coffee at all). Then at lunch I had another one & my presentation was right after lunch. I couldn't hold the laser pointer steady. Everybody assumed it was nerves until I told them it was 3 cups of French coffee.

The Paris Starbucks will do well, but only because of the American ex-pats & tourists. That's the way it is in Tokyo too. When I get tired of rice & fish for breakfast, I go to Starbucks for pastry & milk.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, I can't enter the site right now. But the thing about Starbucks, McDonalds, Pizza Hut, etc. is not that they make good products, but that you know you'll get a certain quality (low, mid or high depends on you) anywhere you are.

There are a lot of local mom and pop coffee shops that serve great coffee, but you usually need to know which ones too look for.

Coffee, black, no sugar thank you very much. Or expresso


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Padre said:


> grande coffee $1.45
> yum


Same price here. MochaFrapaChinos are $4 at mom and pop stores as well.


----------



## updownride (May 17, 2006)

I like starbucks and they do a lot in our community, but it bums me out that they fired some employees that tried to start a union.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by fsp
Bah. Coffee is for sissies. I snort a line of habanero powder in honey when I get to my desk every morning. The hab wakes me right up, and the honey makes it sticky enough to last until lunch.

Also useful in close-range combat. 


Holy crap dude,you just made me blow ZipFizz out of my nose!Freakin hilarious!
__________________
Good cheap entertainment right there. Bet that Zip Fizz cleaned the sinuses right on out.

Thankfully I'm not a coffee drinker. I have enough vises.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

updownride said:


> I like starbucks and they do a lot in our community, but it bums me out that they fired some employees that tried to start a union.


unions will ensure starbucks death.. nothing like waiting 2 hours while a barely awake union thug makes bad coffee...


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Unless Starbucks started in the 16th century, I don't think they can be considered the originators of coffee houses. Even if you disregard the history of such establishments in the Middle East and Europe, even if you are only interested in the United States in "modern" times, then just think about the Beatniks of the 1950s hanging out in "cool" coffee shops.
> 
> But certainly you are accurate when you say that Starbucks has changed the image of coffee. Perhaps there's a parallel to be drawn between Starbucks' coffee and McDonald's meals.


Yeah I'm not arguing about the origins of coffee houses or what went on in the 50's. I'm just referring to my town. in the 50's I think like 4 people lived here on dirt roads (I'm exaggerating a little bit, there may have been 5 or 6 people). 20 years ago, there was like two stop lights in my whole town. 10 years ago is probably about when starbucks showed up, and since then, especailly in the last 5 years or so little coffee shops have been popping up everywher. "It's a grind", "One of life's perks", "A higher [something]" etc. are a few that come to mind. I don't even pay that close of attention.

BM


----------



## Cygnus X-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have to represent Southern Oregon, and say Dutch Brothers is pritty damn good for a chain coffie house.


StarBucks does good for Cyclist, but their coffie is over priced and taste like burnt wood.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

bmadau said:


> I personally don't really even like coffee, but like good coffee flavored drinks, so they work out ok for me.


I fall into the same category.


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

What's a Starbuck?

As far as building one next to the local shop. Do you think they will import the workers or use the local talent? Either way, you will be supporting your "local stuff".


----------



## Rm80Co (Apr 4, 2006)

crager34 said:


> What's a Starbuck?
> 
> As far as building one next to the local shop. Do you think they will import the workers or use the local talent? Either way, you will be supporting your "local stuff".


if you buy your coffee at harbucks, do you think the money they take in stays in your local community? I bet you believe the Wal Mart is the best thing to happen to small towns, and cry when the tooth fairy doesn't make an appearance anymore. Local businesses are just that, local. The profits are either directly or indirectly reinvested in the locale.

Different point, I noticed that as soon as Starbucks' corporate shill (community relations person) said something different from the complainant, pretty much everyone accepted that statement at face value. Of course, you should. It's not like Starbucks would have anything to hide if the district manager (in Portland, btw) was anti-bike.


----------



## HR2007 (Sep 22, 2006)

I worked for starbucks for four years as a shift supervisor in various retail shops around virginia. As much as i hate their super high prices (i never had to pay and havent been in a store since i stopped working there) they are still a very good company to work for. Quality is really hit or miss. I've seen numerous employees totally blow off the quality standards. If you get drip coffe and see the red light blinking on the caraf ask for a fresh cup (blinking red means it's been sitting more than one hour.) This might be why your coffee tasted burnt. Starbucks roasts their "bold" and "extra bold" longer than most other producers; if you can't handle the taste get the mild. If you order espresso drinks and see your shots sitting for longer than ten seconds ask for them to repour them (espresso should never be black.) there is several different "short cuts" a barista can take to make service faster at the expense of an inferior product. There are certainley those (like myself) who would strive to provide an excellent product to the guest but the sad trutch is most don't. As far as the OPs feelings go it is totally unprofessional for the district manager to require driving to work. Sure the retail stores don't have showers but i doubt the customers would ever detect slight BO against the overpowering smell of coffee. I never took showers before i worked in the AM because you leave reeking of coffee and no-one seemed to mind.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

If I ran a LCS and an employee showed up smelling like BO after riding a bike to work, I'd first ask how the ride was, then I'd tell them to go back home, take a shower and get back into work. 

As far as if I like Sbux or not, it doesn't matter. If the guy was to be at work in such a manner that riding a bike it distracted from that, then he drives the car.

:skep:


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

TrekJeff said:


> If I ran a LCS and an employee showed up smelling like BO after riding a bike to work, I'd first ask how the ride was, then I'd tell them to go back home, take a shower and get back into work.
> 
> As far as if I like Sbux or not, it doesn't matter. If the guy was to be at work in such a manner that riding a bike it distracted from that, then he drives the car.
> 
> :skep:


Oh man... here we go again.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

nucmedjim said:


> Like the Parisian said when asked if he would enjoy the new Starbuck's in Paris: "Why would I want to drink weak burnt coffee from a paper cup?"
> 
> Screw Starsucks. Support your local coffee shop. (if you have one)


From my limited experience with French coffee I'd say they far prefer horribly burnt strong coffee in ceramic cups 

My local shopping center has two coffee shops. One is a Starbuck's in the supermarket. The other is a Starbuck's one door down from the supermarket- about a fifteen second walk if you just can't wait for that next cup of coffee.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

nm...


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

I was going to post my insights on this topic, but I got a sudden urge for hot chocolate, so I am running off to Dunkin Donuts for now..............


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

starbucks + peets = burnt coffee

local roasters ftw


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thats weak if true, but this is not a "Passion" post...*

IMHO, this should go on F88, the politics and ranting forum.

The Passion forum should be about our Passion: Mountain Biking. Keeping the stoke alive and positive.

Regardless, thats weak of the manager. Cycling should be supported in all shapes and forms, particularly commuting. Portland is a cycling friendly town, so she stands to piss off more then a few people. Sounds like one lame bike hater, but hard to tell.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Starbucks has been here in Canada for some time and it was only last fall that I went and bought my first and last cup of coffee there...it was freaking hideous. I'll stick to the The Second Cup and Tim Horton's for my coffee as besides making great coffee, they are less pretentious and have a nicer artmosphere.

And if you don't like paying $4.00 for a coffee then don't buy $4.00 coffee.

As to companies being bike friendly I know firsthand how hard it is to get folks at the top to listen to their employees and make changes to make the workplace more cycle friendly.

I left my old job after 11 years and one legacy I am happy with is the changes in policies regarding bike use (even while on the job) and improvements to bike storage and security.

I had to log my travel times and submit them to managers to prove that I could get to where I had to be as fast and often faster than I could if I drove.

I was aslo pushing for the management to pay a modified mileage rate for those people who could use their bikes for work as bikes need to be maintained and getting enough to cover riding expenses would have been a huge step in the right direction.

Cyclists tend to be happier and healthier and happy and healthy people make better employees.

I am now working on bringing in similar changes at my new job which will be a significant challenge as the vehicle of choice for many of my co-workers are large 4 wheel drive pickups.

On a brighter note...one of the guys who drives one of these gas guzzling behemoths also rides to work every day that the weather is decent and logs some serious recreational miles.


----------



## OilCanBoyd (Aug 18, 2004)

I can't stand Starbucks and haven't had a drink there in about 6 years.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

i dont drink coffee so i dont go to starbucks


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I've heard of some people saying their boss suggested they drive to work because it's more professional and big money corporate types need the image. 
...That'd give me more reason to ride my bike!

As for starbucks.. eh. The coffee sucks. Mines better


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*What if...*

Since the mighty corporate office has incentives for employees who would like to maintain (if not improve their health), what if the boss woman is claiming those incentives without the knowledge of the lowly workers. She has the motive to discourage her subjects from biking to work or using a/the gym. She has reached that position, she can't be stupid not to know that the corporate office does encourage biking to work.
I don't drink coffee anyway, but do use the equal exchange grown coccoa.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't drink coffee, nor do I buy anything at Starbucks.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Stole the words right out of my keyboard*



Drewdane said:


> You wanna boycott Starbucks, do it 'cause of their crappy burnt coffee, not because you read something on the Internet that you admit you "have no idea" is true.


Drewdane is right; if you don't want to buy their product do so because you don't like their product. Don't make that decision based on an article you read on the internet that may or may not be true; especially since there is not rebutle article from the person at startbuck's being accused of doing this.

When I used to bike commute to work in downtown Seattle, I HAD to ride past Starbuck's world headquarters and saw bike commuters who worked there. I can't think that what's OK for corporate is not OK for the individual stores.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Drewdane is right; if you don't want to buy their product do so because you don't like their product. Don't make that decision based on an article you read on the internet that may or may not be true; especially since there is not rebutle article from the person at startbuck's being accused of doing this.
> 
> When I used to bike commute to work in downtown Seattle, I HAD to ride past Starbuck's world headquarters and saw bike commuters who worked there. I can't think that what's OK for corporate is not OK for the individual stores.


The post that started this thread had a link to the BikePortland website where this originally appeared. That web site also had a rebuttal from Starbucks, saying that the issue was not that their manager was riding a bike, but that he showed up late to a meeting and looking disheveled (their word). Here's the link


----------

